# PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 kommt am 03. Juni



## PCGH-Redaktion (26. April 2009)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 kommt am 03. Juni gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe 07/2009 zu Anno 1404 kommt am 03. Juni


----------



## xeonsys (26. April 2009)

am 25 juni ist es ja soweit


 In der Collectors Edition enthalten: 
 - Spiel "Anno 1404" 
 - Holzkiste mit Metal-Logo ANNO 1404 (30x18x9 cm) 
 - Laufende Nummer in der Holzkiste 
 - Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen und Anleitung 
 - Artbook 
 - Kompass 
 - DVD mit Making Of, Interviews… 
 - Panorama Poster (ca. 70x30cm) 

Anno 1404: Releasetermin + Collectors Edition

pic

http://gamerlobby.de/news,id1699,anno_1404.html


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. April 2009)

xeonsys schrieb:


> am 25 juni ist es ja soweit
> 
> 
> In der Collectors Edition enthalten:
> ...




Der 25.Juni. Ein magisches Datum.Da werde ich wohl eiligst in den nächsten Laden rasen und Anno 1404 kaufen .Mein Gott war das eine lange Wartezeit....


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. April 2009)

> Säckchen mit echten Mandelsamen und Anleitung


Die pflanzen wir ein und verlosen beim Erscheinen von Anno 1202 dann die Bäumchen


----------



## Gast20150401 (26. April 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die pflanzen wir ein und verlosen beim Erscheinen von Anno 1202 dann die Bäumchen



Als Heftbeilage zur mit gießtimings auf DVD...


----------



## Zsinj (26. April 2009)

xeonsys schrieb:


> am 25 juni ist es ja soweit


 jep... 
wenn da im Juli nicht die Prüfungen wären...  
wärs Perfekt 

Freu mich schon riesig auf das game und auf die PCGH dazu bin ich auch gespannt


----------



## Moscheck (26. April 2009)

yeah genau am letzten Schultag ^^

Dan wird gleich nach der Schule in den Laden gerannt


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2009)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die pflanzen wir ein und verlosen beim Erscheinen von Anno 1202 dann die Bäumchen




… und ein Wachstumstagebuch in den kommenden Printausgaben samt Kuchenrezept für Weihnachten in der 01/2010.


----------



## Oliver (27. April 2009)

Dafür lässt sich dann sicher auch der Dremel nutzen. Casemodding mal anders.

Zum Thema Anno 1404: Ich habe noch keinen Teil davon gespielt und freue mich folglich nicht so wirklich auf den Nachfolger, wenngleich die Euphorie des Kollegen Möllendorf anfängt abzufärben. Vielleicht schaue ich mir das doch mal an


----------



## xTc (27. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Zum Thema Anno 1404: Ich habe noch keinen Teil davon gespielt und freue mich folglich nicht so wirklich auf den Nachfolger, wenngleich die Euphorie des Kollegen Möllendorf anfängt abzufärben. Vielleicht schaue ich mir das doch mal an



Also lege dir sehr nah, das du Anno mal antestest. Die Suchtgefahr ist wirklich groß, Anno 1701 hat mich eine Zeit lang nicht mehr losgelassen.

Ich freu mich schon richtig, auf den neuen Teil.


----------



## Gast20150401 (27. April 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Also lege dir sehr nah, das du Anno mal antestest. Die Suchtgefahr ist wirklich groß, Anno 1701 hat mich eine Zeit lang nicht mehr losgelassen.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon richtig, auf den neuen Teil.



Aha,es gibt noch mehr Süchtige als mich wegen Anno 1701.Dachte schon wäre alleine auf weiter Flur....


----------



## Daniel_M (28. April 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Zum Thema Anno 1404: Ich habe noch keinen Teil davon gespielt und freue mich folglich nicht so wirklich auf den Nachfolger, wenngleich die Euphorie des Kollegen Möllendorf anfängt abzufärben. Vielleicht schaue ich mir das doch mal an





xTc schrieb:


> Also lege dir sehr nah, das du Anno mal antestest. Die Suchtgefahr ist wirklich groß, Anno 1701 hat mich eine Zeit lang nicht mehr losgelassen.
> 
> Ich freu mich schon richtig, auf den neuen Teil.




Ja, rockt!


----------

